# Deixa eu ver



## gvergara

Oi:

Por que a mulher se exprimiu assim, em vez de dizer _Deixa-*me* ver_???? Poder-se-ia tratar do infinitivo pessoal com o seu respectivo sujeito?

_"Há momentos em que o livro mais interessante que existe é a lista telefónica", disse Liliana, virando as costas para mim. Pegou a lista. "*Deixa eu ver*... restaurante... restaurante... esse aquí acho que é bom."_
*Do romance "Vastas emoções e pensamentos imperfeitos" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## coolbrowne

Porque as pessoas nem sempre falam usando o melhor português


----------



## Macunaíma

*Deixa eu ver* é como todo mundo fala no Brasil - brancos, pretos, ricos, pobres... todo mundo. Até gente culta fala assim. Não é gramatical, mas é uma daquelas formas agramaticais que, na língua falada, são amplamente aceitas. Mais cedo ou mais tarde essa forma será aceita também na gramática normativa porque é simplesmente impossível que essa tendência se reverta. 

Deixa eu ver
Mande ela entrar
Faça ele sair

A escolha do pronome reto reforça a condição de sujeito de quem pratica a ação principal. 

Na fala, pode usar sem medo. É excelente português.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

E se você tivesse ouvido essa expressão, ia entender menos ainda, pois soa algo como: Thovê


----------



## Vanda

Num "bom" português: xovê.


----------



## gvergara

Macunaíma said:


> *Deixa eu ver* é como todo mundo fala no Brasil - brancos, pretos, ricos, pobres... todo mundo. Até gente culta fala assim. Não é gramatical, mas é uma daquelas formas agramaticais que, na língua falada, são amplamente aceitas. Mais cedo ou mais tarde essa forma será aceita também na gramática normativa porque é simplesmente impossível que essa tendência se reverta.
> 
> Deixa eu ver
> Mande ela entrar
> Faça ele sair
> 
> A escolha do pronome reto reforça a condição de sujeito de quem pratica a ação principal.
> 
> Na fala, pode usar sem medo. É excelente português.


 Muitas gracias pela resposta, Macu. 



WAMORZINHO said:


> E se você tivesse ouvido essa expressão, ia entender menos ainda, pois soa algo como: Thovê





Vanda said:


> Num "bom" português: xovê.


 Hey, les filles, me desculpem, mas não compreendi o que vocês querem dizer com essa expressão...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

gvergara said:


> Muitas gracias pela resposta, Macu.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, les filles, me desculpem, mas não compreendi o que vocês querem dizer com essa expressão...


Queremos dizer que no português falado, deixa-me ver será escutado com muita frequência assim:
Thovê
Xovê

Uma contração durante a fala, sai tudo junto e acaba ficando assim.


----------



## gvergara

WAMORZINHO said:


> Queremos dizer que no português falado, deixa-me ver será escutado com muita frequência assim:
> Thovê
> Xovê
> 
> Uma contração durante a fala, sai tudo junto e acaba ficando assim.


Jajajajajajajaja, é mesmo? Se na expressão _Deixa-me ver_, não há _t, h, o,_ nem _ê_, como é que se chegou a essa contração?


----------



## olivinha

Deixa-me ver.
Deixa eu ver.
X'eu ver.
Xovê.


----------



## gvergara

Muitas gracias, les filletes... há algo que não possam responder para mim?


----------



## Hexlein

¡¡Madre mía!! (Sorry, não séi como se fala em português.) Lendo isto já não sei se quero seguir estudando português. Se porfim conseguir falar mais ou menos fluentemente e entender a gente, começam a falar na sua "língua secreta" e de novo não entendemos nada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WAMORZINHO said:


> E se você tivesse ouvido essa expressão, ia entender menos ainda, pois soa algo como: Thovê


Essa eu nunca escutei.... (parece língua para criancinhas...)


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Hexlein said:


> ¡¡Madre mía!! (Sorry, não séi como se fala em português.) Lendo isto já não sei se quero seguir estudando português. Se porfim conseguir falar mais ou menos fluentemente e entender a gente, começam a falar na sua "língua secreta" e de novo não entendemos nada.


 Meu Deus! Pode ser usado também! 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Essa eu nunca escutei.... (parece língua para criancinhas...)


Lógico que não!!!É lingua _corrida,_ falamos na pressa. Nada de criançinhas.


----------



## uchi.m

WAMORZINHO said:


> Lógico que não!!!É lingua _corrida,_ falamos na pressa. Nada de criançinhas.



Eu falo às vezes _t'chovê_. Tem uma leve pausa entre o t e o ch, o trígrafo não é tão bem definido como o de _tchau_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Eu falo às vezes _t'chovê_. Tem uma leve pausa entre o t e o ch, o trígrafo não é tão bem definido como o de _tchau_.


Então, foneticamente, seria algo como "d-Xôvê", pronunciando-se o "d" bem sutilmente e logo passando para o "X" (mas, nunca Thovê. Aliás, como será o som desta palavra, como o "th"em inglês, em "think", ou sem pronunciar o "h", como em tomate? Se for a última, para quê serviria o "h"?)


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Então, foneticamente, seria algo como "d-Xôvê", pronunciando-se o "d" bem sutilmente e logo passando para o "X" (mas, nunca Thovê. Aliás, como será o som desta palavra, como o "th"em inglês, em "think", ou sem pronunciar o "h", como em tomate? Se for a última, para quê serviria o "h"?)


 Seria exatamente como o Uchi explicou! 
Algo como o tch do tchao. só que com uma pequena pausa


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Então, foneticamente, seria algo como "d-Xôvê", pronunciando-se o "d" bem sutilmente e logo passando para o "X"



É isso  só que na pressa é difícil vocalizar o "d", que acaba saindo "t" mesmo.


----------



## Alandria

Eu geralmente falo "xeu vê", mas "xovê" é bem comum. É a primeira vez que eu ouço falar do tal "tchovê", eu realmente não conhecia... 



Hexlein said:


> Meu deus!! Desculpe, não sei como se fala em português.) Lendo isto já não sei se quero continuar estudando português. Se por fim conseguir falar mais ou menos fluentemente e entender as pessoas, começam a falar na sua "língua secreta" e de novo não entendemos nada.


 
Mas TODAS as línguas possuem um registro mais coloquial, não vejo mal algum, se todas fossem tão literais, qual seria a graça delas?


----------



## gvergara

Volto a esta pergunta que fiz já há algum tempo. Se, em vez de eu, eu quissesse me referir a _nós_, se pode empregar o infinitivo pessoal: _Deixa nós entrar*mos*_?

Obrigado


----------



## anaczz

_Deixa nós entrar*mos*_? 
Pode sim e além disso pode dizer:
Deixa a gente entrar? (a forma mais usual)
Deixa-nos entrar? (mais raro na linguagem falada, no Brasil)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Deixa-nos entrar? (mais raro na linguagem falada, no Brasil)



É a forma corrente em Portugal. '_Deixa nós entrarmos_' não se diz cá.


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> Mas TODAS as línguas possuem um registro mais coloquial, não vejo mal algum, se todas fossem tão literais, qual seria a graça delas?


E q'tal 'ma lingu'em q'rrdzir palavras faz part' da maneira normal d'falar? 



Carfer said:


> É a forma corrente em Portugal. '_Deixa nós entrarmos_' não se diz cá.


Claro que com a nossa mania da educação, não pedimos directamente à pessoa que deixe mas sim:

- Podemos entrar?


----------



## Hagafiero

"Deixa nós entrarmos" é errado pela norma padrão e eu também não ouço ninguém falar assim ("Deixa a gente entrar", ou até mesmo "Deixa nós entrar", mas "Deixa nós entrarmos" não se fala). 

O que ninguém disse até agora é que no Brasil também se diz "Me deixa entrar", só é menos comum. O mais comum é "Deixa eu entrar" (que pode soar como "xô entrar").


----------



## Detona

gvergara said:


> Volto a esta pergunta que fiz já há algum tempo. Se, em vez de eu, eu quissesse me referir a _nós_, se pode empregar o infinitivo pessoal: _Deixa nós entrar*mos*_?
> 
> Obrigado


se bem entendi, o correto seria: deixe entrarmos nós. Infinitivo pessoal
Na linguagem falada, seria: nos deixe entrar.


----------



## machadinho

Infinitivo pessoal aí soa ultracorreção para mim se estamos falando de solicitação para entrar num lugar. 

Veja, há também diferença de sentido. Se existir mesmo (1) deixa nós entrarmos no infinitivo pessoal, então será possível expandir a oração reduzida numa oração completa: (2) deixa que nós entramos.

Porém, a meu ver, (2) não quer dizer o mesmo que (3) deixa-nos entrar.

(3) solicita permissão, mas (2) não. (cf. deixa comigo.)


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Claro que com a nossa mania da educação, não pedimos directamente à pessoa que deixe mas sim:
> 
> - Podemos entrar?



Sem dúvida, é esse o hábito se se tratar de pedir licença para entrar na casa de alguém, mas noutras situações (ou mesmo nessa) pode acontecer alguém usar '_deixar_' ('_Deixa-nos entrar nestas condições assim e assim?', _por exemplo)


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Às vezes, até ha a brincadeira, mais na época de escola: uma pessoa fala "xo ver.." e a outra da um fora "não vai chover..".

Também há "xo ir lá" em vez de "deixa eu ir lá", (rs).


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

olivinha said:


> Deixa-me ver.
> Deixa eu ver.
> X'eu ver.
> Xovê.


O menos preguiçoso dirá "Deixovê" (Aqui nós temos a impressão de que o nosso interlocutor está a dizer (está dizendo) "Deixa chover", ou ao menos não se importa se a chuva caia.

O menos preguiçoso dirá "Sacuméquié, né, Zé?" (Sabe como é que é, não é, Zé?) O mais preguiçoso: "sacuméquiénézé" — isso se ele ao menos se lembrar de acentuar as palavras.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

*Deixa que a gente te avisa quando baixar.*

Como diríamos/escreveríamos isso, obedecendo à norma culta tanto de um lado do Atlântico como do outro? O texto original consta num sítio brasileiro que enumera o preço de purificadores d'água.


----------



## Guigo

Tem o "deixa comigo" que o pessoal fala "xá comigo" e alguns gozadores falam _tea with me_.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Is, Guigo, if you run, the beast catches, if you stay, the beast eats. (É, Guigo, se correr, o bicho pega, se ficar, o bicho come).

Sometimes I stay thinking in the death of the she-calf. (Às vezes fico pensando na morte da bezerra)


----------



## Guigo

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Is, Guigo, if you run, the beast catches, if you stay, the beast eats. (É, Guigo, se correr, o bicho pega, se ficar, o bicho come).
> 
> Sometimes I stay thinking in the death of the she-calf. (Às vezes fico pensando na morte da bezerra)



Eu sei que é OFF, mas recomendo o personagem João do Litoral (Litteral John), do canal Amigo Gringo, no youtube.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio




----------



## Corintio44

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Às vezes, até ha a brincadeira, mais na época de escola: uma pessoa fala "xo ver.." e a outra da um fora "não vai chover..".
> 
> Também há "xo ir lá" em vez de "deixa eu ir lá", (rs).


Concordo. Muitas vezes a pronúncia fica parecendo "chover/xover" (deixa eu ver).


----------

